# Message gravé sur votre iPod. Des idées?



## Jnilou (3 Septembre 2004)

Désirant acheter un iPod 4G dans les jours qui viennent, j'ai constaté que la gravure d'un texte personnalisé est gratuite jusqu'à la fin du mois de Septembre. A part mon nom ou mes coordonnées, je ne vois pas trop quel message mettre. Histoire de donner des idées à des futures acheteurs comme moi, pourriez-vous nous donner le message que vous avez fait graver sur iPod ?


----------



## chupastar (4 Septembre 2004)

musicbox
...........


Une fois remplie cet iPod est une véritable boite à musiques!


----------



## cham (4 Septembre 2004)

_Fuck the RIAA!_


----------



## Tiobiloute (4 Septembre 2004)

Fuck Micro$oft


----------



## Timekeeper (5 Septembre 2004)

J'aime beaucoups les deux derniers... Mais perso je métrait mon nom, assurément.
Bien qu'il soit identifiable à son numéro de série, ça me rassurerait...


----------



## cham (5 Septembre 2004)

Une variante : "Jnilou's musibox" ?

On devait m'en offrir un pour anniversaire il y a 1 an. Ca va faire louche si je mets 15/11/2003 sur un iPod 4G


----------



## cham (5 Septembre 2004)

Une variante plus politiquement correcte : "F*** the RIAA!" (J'aime pas la RIAA )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2004)

J'avais lançé un topic pour dire que Apple censurait le mot "fuck" !
Sinon, pour mon mini et 23 euros j'ai gravé mon nom et ma date de naissance, histoire de ne pas pouvoir le revendre...


----------



## Timekeeper (6 Septembre 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Une variante plus politiquement correcte : "F*** the RIAA!" (J'aime pas la RIAA )


 J'ai essayé un truc comme çà : "_Please don't use accented characters or these characters: "~*<>\ _"

Taaant piiiis


----------



## lula (6 Septembre 2004)

Je savais meme pas qu'on pouvait se faire graver quelque chose !!! Pkoi ils le proposent pas à la FNAC ?


----------



## cham (6 Septembre 2004)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé un truc comme çà : "_Please don't use accented characters or these characters: "~*<>\ _"
> 
> Taaant piiiis


  J'ai vu ça aussi. Dommaaaach.


----------



## Timekeeper (11 Septembre 2004)

lula a dit:
			
		

> Je savais meme pas qu'on pouvait se faire graver quelque chose !!! Pkoi ils le proposent pas à la FNAC ?


 Au pif, car ça ce fait en usine ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lançé un topic pour dire que Apple censurait le mot "fuck" !
> Sinon, pour mon mini et 23 euros j'ai gravé mon nom et ma date de naissance, histoire de ne pas pouvoir le revendre...



Oui, c'était là: Apple censure vos gravures sur iPod! 



			
				Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Au pif, car ça ce fait en usine ?



Exact. 

Sinon, pour la gravure, il faut faire preuve d'originalité et toujours se poser la question avant de le faire graver: «Et si je veux revendre mon iPod?»


----------



## frolick10 (12 Septembre 2007)

A d&#233;faut d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet sur la gravure, je relance celui ci en cette p&#233;riode d'achat ipod nouvelle g&#233;n&#233;ration... 

et je me permet de mettre en lien l'id&#233;e de* POIRO*: 





poiro a dit:


>





poiro a dit:


> tu as de beaux yeux, mais...
> l'&#233;cran est de l'autre c&#244;t&#233;
> 
> je savais pas trop quoi mettre et je voulais pas mettre d infos perso donc...


----------



## bugman (13 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

Sur le miens :

"Parler est un besoin, écouter est un art."

@+


----------



## jeanba3000 (15 Septembre 2007)

Pas mal comme id&#233;e, celle de Poiro, merci Frolick10, on peut aussi varier sur le th&#232;me de &#171; Miroir, mon beau miroir, dis moi qui est la plus belle &#187;, ou les m&#233;thodes d'encouragement type m&#233;thode Cou&#233; &#171; Tu as belle mine aujourd'hui &#187;&#8230;


----------



## frolick10 (15 Septembre 2007)

jeanba3000 a dit:


> Pas mal comme idée, celle de Poiro, merci Frolick10, on peut aussi varier sur le thème de « Miroir, mon beau miroir, dis moi qui est la plus belle », ou les méthodes d'encouragement type méthode Coué « Tu as belle mine aujourd'hui »


 
 bien vu...


----------



## flotow (16 Septembre 2007)

On peut aussi mettre:
Je suis *le* membre de MacG
Bon, je sais pas si ca passe au verificateur... mais bon, on en sait jamais  :rateau:


----------

